# Rochester/Austin, MN - seeking gamers



## Rolemancer (May 28, 2004)

Hello,

I am both a Player and a DM.  My group is seeking more players in Austin, MN.  I am also seeking another group to play in around the Rochester, MN area.  Not only interested in D&D but would like to experience some White Wolf stuff too.

I am willing to commute and would like to find a group of adults with non-smoking sessions though we can take breaks for that.

Please put "D&D Gaming" in the subject line when emailing so I know not to delete the message.

Thanks!

templar_sanctum@hotmail.com


----------

